# First month in Dubai



## jonathanmoore (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, its my first post and its been a tough first month in Dubai.

I should have probably read this forum before I came out here, if anything its been a lesson leant.

I signed up with emirates NDB for my bank account, nightmare

I signed up to the gym, there is a better (indoors) gym in my building. Nightmare 

I spoke with a guy from finsbury associates, said he can reduce the tax I pay and help me make money. Thoughts?

Cant wait to move to london.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly for which purpose you are living in dubai ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you talk to anyone from a company about finance in Dubai, you have even more nightmares to come.

Never ever speak to a 'financial advisor' of any derivative here - they are all scam artists.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

jonathanmoore said:


> Hi, its my first post and its been a tough first month in Dubai.
> 
> I should have probably read this forum before I came out here, if anything its been a lesson leant.
> 
> ...



Which tax? why do you need to pay tax? I am assuming you are not American or have a green card or associated with the US? 

or is it just for the remaining of the this financial year? 

I would have spoken to someone in the UK about your tax stuff, not here, if you found banks and gym nightmare, this would surely haunt you! 

Are you here just for a specific time period or?


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

What a very strange original post......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Strange or not, it introduces yet another financial advice company here. I just spent a little time googling them. There only seem to be two people here in Dubai but they have a major amount of advertisements for staff on the go. What I find really odd is that OP has only been here a month and a brand new company is on his tail already! Hmmmmm....


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

p.a said:


> Exactly for which purpose you are living in dubai ?


Apparently, to make bankers, gym owners and financial creeps happy...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Strange or not, it introduces yet another financial advice company here. I just spent a little time googling them. There only seem to be two people here in Dubai but they have a major amount of advertisements for staff on the go. What I find really odd is that OP has only been here a month and a brand new company is on his tail already! Hmmmmm....


They've taken over that Fund Advisors mob I'm pretty sure, or it's something like a re-brand.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Had a few calls from those clowns already. I enjoy wasting their time, just not my own.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Aside from this (tax issue) which I know nothing about, you'll need to start building up your relations quickly so you would find reliable answers and advises.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

jonathanmoore said:


> *I spoke with a guy from finsbury associates, said he can reduce the tax I pay and help me make money. Thoughts?*
> .


Go for it mate, go for a 24yr savings plan with a bond on the side. Also get them to call me as I have a 15yr NHS pension that I want to move


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Hull-Heppy said:


> What a very strange original post......


Unless he works for the said company and is using the forum to advertise it FOC. Has been known.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> They've taken over that Fund Advisors mob I'm pretty sure, or it's something like a re-brand.


Yeah Spencer Lodge left and handed it over to some bird and then there was a management buy out followed by rebrand to the 'highly regulated financial services group' that's been mentioned already.

How they are regulated I don't know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Interestingly, OP hasn't come back and responded


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Interestingly, OP hasn't come back and responded


Too busy phoning people to buy his financial products!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Too busy phoning people to buy his financial products!


I reckon you are spot on!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Shame he didn't use his real name as I wanted to look on LinkedIn for him


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Shame he didn't use his real name as I wanted to look on LinkedIn for him


So you don't think he works for MMI then?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> So you don't think he works for MMI then?


lol no coz that dude's been here for ages


----------

